# Have you ever kissed two brothers, sisters, cousins, or friends of each other?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay maybe this is poorly worded. I don't mean relatives or friends of your own. And I don't mean necessarily at the same time.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Kissing 2 friends ain't that hard! I've done it. Actually my 2 girlfriends used to be best friends at some point.

But now cousins, siblings... that's just plain weird. I mean, how the hell would my brother react if I was to seduce his ex-girlfriend after they break up? :sus

Although if we're just talking about meaningless drunken make out sessions or just 'for a dare', it might be much more likely to happen.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Mr Bacon said:


> Kissing 2 friends ain't that hard! I've done it. *Actually my 2 girlfriends used to be best friends at some point.*
> 
> But now cousins, siblings... that's just plain weird. I mean, how the hell would my brother react if I was to seduce his ex-girlfriend after they break up? :sus
> 
> Although if we're just talking about meaningless drunken make out sessions or just 'for a dare', it might be much more likely to happen.


 I could never date someone seriously that had been with my friend. Sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Do you mean like, making out? Then no, I've pretty much only kissed one guy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AlchemyFire said:


> Do you mean like, making out? Then no, I've pretty much only kissed one guy.


Yes, making out. Not kisses on the cheek.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Yes, making out. Not kisses on the cheek.


Okay. My answer still stands then :b


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I could never date someone seriously that had been with my friend. Sounds like a nightmare.


These 2 were some real back-stabbing b*tches :lol They had the kind of unstable friendship where they'd be BFF and then the next month worst enemies etc.

There was a sketchy period during which both would always be present at parties, and I'd hook up with one, then at the next party hook up with the other... it was a bloody mess!

EDIT: who just voted the "2 siblings and 2 friends" option ??!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've kissed 2 guys that were cousins of each other. I met another one of their cousins too. All of them were hot!! Great genes in that family. The first guy was probably the most attractive and had a very nice penis but he was a horrible kisser. The 2nd one kissed much better but his penis was average. I didn't have sex with him though. 

Not on purpose but when I was living in a small college town (population 220,000 and 2 major universities) I ended up kissing several guys that were friends with each other. Didn't find out till I saw them together or looked at their Orkut (brazilian facebook). Kind of hard to avoid in such a small community that has many college parties and in Brazil they are real big on kissing. My drinking partner was really funny. She said one time she walked by a group of 4 guys and just waved hi to all of them. Didn't stop to talk cause she was embarrassed that she had kissed all 4 of them (not at the same time).


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

had sex with two sisters once.The first one and about a month later the second. They were both really sexual, guess the high sex drive ran in the family.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Coincidence said:


> you never get bullied?


what?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

I've never "made out" with anybody...

/foreveralone


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Coincidence said:


> Nevermind , I just wonder because of your social anxiety and the quality of some guys , difficult to imagine how this could work .


I don't have problems talking to people one on one when I'm drunk. Well, I don't get nervous but I'm still a miserable conversationalist. I have issues when I'm sober and with group conversation. And I wasn't going to college in this town. I was teaching English privately. So it wasn't like I had to see any of these guys in my classes.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I was very close to kissing two guys who are close friends (I didn't know they were), but I only kissed one. Although I'm not even sure if that counts as a kiss.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope. Ive known a lot of girls who like to.. keep it inside the same family or circle of friends. This one girl had sex with twins, separately though. I don't understand why girls like to be tossed around from friend to friend and brother to brother. Pretty cheap, imo. Im just talking about girls here because Ive only known girls who do this. I don't know why some guy would want to share a girl that's already been used up by his brother though. 

But were just talking about our kissing experienes here.. so.. no :b


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

What kind of question is this? Of course I have :yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

KelsKels said:


> Nope. Ive known a lot of girls who like to.. keep it inside the same family or circle of friends. This one girl had sex with twins, separately though. I don't understand why girls like to be tossed around from friend to friend and brother to brother. Pretty cheap, imo. Im just talking about girls here because Ive only known girls who do this. I don't know why some guy would want to share a girl that's already been used up by his brother though.
> 
> But were just talking about our kissing experienes here.. so.. no :b


Wow, twins!!

I've knows some guys who do it too. Like this one roommate of mine showed me a photo of 4 girls and said that he had kissed all them with a big smile on his face. I try to avoid it in general but it's not easy in small towns. Never happened when I was living in large cities except the cousin incident. I ran into the cousin by accident a couple times.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

just reread this thread title lol. I thought It said "have you ever had sex with sisters?" well, I did kiss both of them FIRST if that counts for the poll.:um


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> just reread this thread title lol. I thought It said "have you ever had sex with sisters?" well, I did kiss both of them FIRST if that counts for the poll.:um


Yes. It counts. I could never imagine doing that. That could surely mess up the family dynamic. Cousins or friends isn't so bad but siblings.....

What were those sisters thinking?


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

komorikun said:


> Yes. It counts. I could never imagine doing that. That could surely mess up the family dynamic. Cousins or friends isn't so bad but siblings.....
> 
> What were those sisters thinking?


not too sure about that. I didn't really ask too many questions.:teeth


----------



## eyeamnicegirl (Sep 14, 2014)

I never understood the "rule" that says you can't date someone that one is a friend of one of your old boyfriends (or girlfriends if you are a guy). I wouldn't kiss a friend of a guy I was currently dating (that's called cheating), but if I run into someone six months after me and the ex-boyfriend quit dating, and I want to go out with him, why not? (And yes, people, if I go out on a date with someone, kissing is going to happen unless the guy acts like a total turd on our date.)


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

This thread = so much win.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

When my ex's little brother turned 18 I messed around with him. He was better technically, but less fat so not my preference.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

They said they were sisters but what I saw them do I don't think is legal , ha ha ha


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

orsomething said:


> yes i lived with my friend and her family for about a year and one day to mess w her her sister straddled me, started kissing me and pretending to finger me, and i couldnt stop laughing and she ended up basically tonguing my teeth and my friend got really pissed and turned off the lights cos she "didnt want to see that shti" and started screaming at us and then she got upset because she thought i found her sister more attractive and when i told her she "wasnt my type" and that her sis was, she got offended lol im not even bi
> 
> and id kissed my friend (the girl) when she was plastered and i had to clean up her puke and give her a bath she ended up kissng me when we were in the tub but it wasnt really reciprocated on my part she isnt bi or les was just blackout drunk


 Wow. I mean, daaayuuum. W.T.F.  :b

I had a LTR with a girl in junior hs for about a year and a half. Years later I married my first wife and found out they had been best friends forever, like since first grade. My ex-wife and I saw her at this bar, and they started talking and catching up and sharing war stories and I just wanted to crawl under the bar and die. I think that's any guys worst nightmare lol.

Also my sister dated my best friend in hs for a while. Then they broke up, and I found out at school a couple of months later that she was dating his brother, who was also a good friend. I was enraged, ready to kill them both. I didn't speak to either one of them for months.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a cousin who married a girl I dated. He regretted it. There's a reason she was available. I actually tried to save him but he wouldn't listen. He's lucky they didn't have any kids.


----------

